# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  عوائل سيهات الاصليه والي ما يشوف عيلته يطلع منها‏

## اريام الدلوعة

*[IMG]http://nawafss.***********/جمعية%20سيهات.jpg[/IMG]*
*تنحدر العوائل السيهاتية من عدة قبائل عربية نظرا للظروف التي لازمت المنطقة وأدت**الى هجرات**

**من والى سيهات,فيسكن المدينة عوائل من أصول قبيلة عبد القيس**وقبيلة بكر بن وائل , اضافة الى**

**العوائل النجدية النازحة من حوطة بني تميم**وذلك في القرن السادس الهجري , ويبدو أنهم أوائل من** 

**بنو قلاعها وسورها**وحكموها . ومنهم عائلة آل نصر الذين يمتد نسبهم الى مؤسس سيهات ( ردين** ) 

**وكانوا حكامها حتى أوائل العهد السعودي الراهن . كما يسكن سيهات عوائل من**قبيلة العماير , وهناك** 

**الكثير من العوائل ذات الاصول البحرينية نتيجة هجوم**أمام مسقط على البحرين وتشريد معظم أهاليها** 

**الى منطقة القطيف , وبالتالي**يتبين أن هذه المدينة تتكون من مزيج من العوائل المتألفة من عدة قبائل** 

**عربية , وقد تصاهرت هذه العوائل وأصبحت في قالب واحد , وأصبح انتماؤهم**بمرور الوقت الى بلدتهم** 

**سيهات أكثر منها الى قبائلهم , وأشير أن وحدة الدين**و المذهب ( المذهب الشيعي ) جعلهم كاليد** 

**الواحدة وأصبح ولاؤهم لمحمد وآل**محمد فقط وكفى** .

**وفيما يلي أسماء العوائل السيهاتية** :

**ابديوي - أبو**السعود - أبو مرة - أخريدة - اخضير - اخوان - اخواهر - اسليس - آل بلال - آل بوزيد** - 

**آل حظية - آل خرنده - آل سيد مشكاب - آل شعبان - آل شومان - آل الشيخ**ناصر - آل طه** - 

**آل عبد رب الرضى - آل عبد رب النبي - آل عبيد علي - آل**لحدان - آل محمد علي - آل مشرف** - 

**آل مقابي** - آل مكحل - آل مكيحيل - أمان** -* *امشاره - امنيان - الايراني ( غلوم ) -* *الباشا* *- البحراني** - 

**البراهيم** -* *البرهان - البشير - البقال - البو - البوري - البيات - التاروتي - التركي - الجاروف** -* *الجراد** - 

**الجشي - الجضر - الجعص - الجعفر - الحاتم - الحايك - الحبيل** -* *الحجي - الحداد -الحسن - الحسين** -

**الحكيم - الحلال -* *الحمد** - الحمود** -* *الحميدي -* *الحواج** -* *الخاتم** -* *الخباز** - الخرداوي - الخليفة** - 

**الخليل** -* *الخميري - الخميس - الداوود - الدبيس - الدرويش - الدلي - الراشد - الربعان - الرضي** - 

**الرمضان - الرميح - الرواغة -* *الزاكي** - الزبيل - الزراع - الزواد - زين**الدين - السادة - السالم - السبع** - 

**السدره - السعيد - السكيري - السلهام** -* *السليس - السنبسي - السهو - السواد - السيار - السيد** - 

**السيل -* *السيهاتي** -* *الشاب - الشاخور -* *الشافعي** - الشايب - الشخص - الشمر - الشهاب -* *الشويخ** -

**الشويخات** - الشيبان - الشيخ - الشيوخ - الصاخن - الصايغ - الصبيحة - الصخا**-* *الصليل - الصواف** 

**الصفواني - الصليبي - الصياح - الصيود -* *الضاحي** -* *الضيف - الطالب - الطاهر - العباس - العبدالرحيم** - 

**العبيدان -* *العجمي** -* *العرب - العريض - العصفور - العلوي - العلي - العمران - العيد - العيسى - الغانم** - 

**الغريب - الفاضل - الفردان - فريدة - الفريش - الفضل - الفهد - القرطاس** -* *القطان -* *القلاف** - القمبر** - 

**الكابة - الكبيش - الكرم - الماجد - المبارك** -* *المتروك - المحسن -* *المحفوظ** - المحيف - المدلوح - المدن** - 

**المرزوق** -* *المرشود - المرهون - المزرع -* *المزعل** - المساعد - المسجن -* *المسكين** - المسلم** - 

**المشاري -* *المشامع** - المطر -* *المطرود** -* *المطوع** - المعتوق - المعلم** -* *المعيريك - المقداد - المكي** - 

**المنيان - المنيف - الموسوي - الناصر - النصر** -* *النصيف - الهاشم -* *الهزاع** - الهلال - الهمل - الهويدي** - 

**الوكيل - الوهيل** -* *يعقوب - اليوسف الحسن** ...



**وفي الختام تقبلو عوائل سيهات الحبيبة**واعذروني اذا نسيت احد*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

عائلتي موجودة لكن انا من القديح



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

عايلتي موجوده بس انا جشاويه(قطيفيه)
ههههههههههههه
مو سيهاتيه

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

ههههههههههههههههه
عائلتي موجودة بس مش سهاتية 
بس سكنت في السيهات 
بس اني سنابسية ونعم 

مشكورين على الزيارة

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*الحمد لله إن عائلتي غير موجود من ضمن القائمة الذهبية !! لذا أفتخر إنني أنحدر من عائلة أخرى مرجعها الأصلي يعود إلى القطيف !! ولن أفكر بأصلي كثيراً حتى أستقر على قطيفيتي !!*
*تبقى سيهات عيناً أخرى في رأس القطيف !! فأهلاً وسهلاً بكل المدن والقرى تقع ضمن خارطة القطيف وتبقى جزءاً لا يتجزأ من القطيف وقراها !!!*
*تحياتي*
*بقلمي المتواضع*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

حياك الله اخوي 
منور الصفحة 
ويعطيك العافية 
ونعم بكل اهل القطيف

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ماشاء الله
الله يخلي سيهات لأهلها واهل سيهات لديرتها
هههههههههههههه
مشكوره حبيبتي
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورة على  الزيارة

----------


## حكاية حب

هههه إني عاائلتي ماأتووقع اشوفهاا الا في القطيف وبالتحديد التووبي 
آحم آحم مميزه للغاايه ههههاا
شوووكرن عالطرح بس كم عائله من العاائلات موجوده هناا بالتووبي 
... .. .
حكاية حب ][[]][

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *لا يمكن الجزم والحزم بأن كل أسماء العوائل التي وردت ،  تنتمي لسيهات أو أصلها من سيهات* *قد تكون من قبل تعيش بالقطيف ، ومن ثم انتقلت للعيش بسيهات أو العكس**ومن ثمّ ليش نسوي فوارق وحواجز وحساسيات ؛؛ بين العوائل التي تنتمي لسيهات والعوائل التي تنتمي للقطيف* *وهي كلها تنتمي للمملكة السعودية .. أي الجميع يحملون الجنسية السعودية* *ملاحظة ..* *وردت أسماء بعض العوائل .. كان أصلها الحقيقي من القطيف (اسمحوا لي لعدم ذكر الأسماء)**كل الشكر للأخت أريام الدلوعة* *على هذا الموضوع* *مع تحياتي*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

كل العائلات اللي ذكرت من المناطق الشرقية وهم من السعودية مثل ما ذكرت الأخت الفاضلة 
ليس هذا الحساسية الزيادة 
وكيف كانت سيهات في الماضي؟
كانت عبارة عن بحار أغلقوا وعملوا بدلها الأرضي 
وكل شخص قدمه إلى هذا الأرض لين ما انتشرت وكونوا عائلات من جميع الأسماء 
يا لله بلا حساسية واجد 
اشكر كل من قدمه آلة موضوعي وشاركني وأعطني من وقته 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## الساحر844

يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو 
سلام شلووووو

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

يسلموا على الزيارة 
ويعيطك العافية 
والله يرجعك بسلامة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

عائلتي مو موجوده لأني قطيفيه
عايلتنا فيه شيعه وأخوانا السنه ..
>> مايدروا إنا شيعه ويفكرونا من الجماعه هههه
مشكوووره ع الموضوع الحلووووو
تحياتي

----------


## يوم مولدي

*مشكوره أختي ويعطيك العافيه*

----------


## *محمد*

مشكوورة أختي على الموضوع

----------


## سماهر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه عائلتي موجده  الحمد لله

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــلموو على الطرح  الرووعهـ ..* 

*<< مآشآفت العآئلهـ << قطيفيهـ هـع*

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ــــيآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههه عائلتي موجوده وانا من القديح حركات لكن سيهات واهلها في العين وعلى الراس مشكوررره خيوه

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

حياكم الله في اي وقت 
منورين بحضوركم الجميل 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------

